# How a healthy Cyp goes dormant



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 28, 2008)

A lot of folks have asked in the past how a healthy Cyp goes dormant. Here is the correct look on this C. kentuckiense. The leaves should yellow first and then turn light brown and finally chocolate brown. This progression shows that the plant is systematically transferring its resources from the leaves and stem to roots and rhizome. 












If your plant turns brown or black suddenly, then it has been stressed. While such plants are not necessarily going to die, they aren't happy either. Excess heat, dryness, sudden cold, and leaf infections can induce these unhealthy dormancies. Such plants should be checked for root and rhizome problems or they may be lost.


----------



## bench72 (Oct 29, 2008)

What's going to happen to the seedpod? Will it have enough time to mature before the whole plant withers? Does it matter, ie are you going to greenpod culture it?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 29, 2008)

bench72 said:


> What's going to happen to the seedpod? Will it have enough time to mature before the whole plant withers? Does it matter, ie are you going to greenpod culture it?



The pod has been on the plant for over 5 months now, so the seed within should be fully mature. It is in fact a cross between kentuckiense and japonicum, an unusual hybrid. The seeds are going to a couple friends.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmm, I've never had a cyp big enough to check progressive die-back of the leaves.  Thanx for sharing. Are you going to send seed to a lab?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Are you going to send seed to a lab?



Eric, the guys I know have little "labs" at their homes - it is possible to do this at home if you follow some basic steps. Good luck with your new Cyps.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you for sharing this info!!! Very useful and interesting!!! I hope next year there will be more little cyps of this hybrid!!!


----------

